# status indicator m



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 26, 2012)

Status Indicator “M” was created for services that are not billable to the fiscal intermediary and not payable under the OPPS.
Could you elaborate on this?
TIA


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 26, 2012)

PAYMENT STATUS INDICATOR: CMS is creating a new payment status indicator, “M” (service
not billable to FI). This status indicator is assigned to services which are neither billable to the FI
nor to the DME regional carrier. Generally, status “M” codes identify physician services and are
not appropriate for hospital claims.
Could elaborate more...


----------



## kristygarrett (Dec 8, 2021)

How does this work in a rural health situation?  We bill the physician services on a UB-04, however from time to time a service is provided that is a status indicator of M or L.  Do those get billed on a 1500 with the place of service 72?


----------

